# Stainless Worx Lt Headers Only $250!!



## STI GUY (Oct 28, 2006)

LMK AND IF I GET ENOUGH RESPONS I WILL OPEN UP A VENDOR ACCOUNT!

(just testing the waters)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

250 for long tubes. man is that just for one side:willy: :lol: what about the catted mids and 02 sensors


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Is it a china ebay type manifold? cause for that price i dont see anyone in the states making it.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Stainless Works, Yes,
Stainless Worx, No, Not likely.

Do you have a link to the website, I can't seem to find one.


----------

